# Sticky  How To Use A Hagen Vision (Plastic) Next Box Safely



## CuteLittleBirdies

*How To Use A Hagen Vision (Plastic) Next Box Safely

We have been using plastic nest boxes, to be specific Hagen Vision boxes, for over 3 years now and we love them! There are some precautions that need to be taken with any next box though, and with plastic even more so given that plastic typically has much less texture than wood which can easily cause splayed legs if not prevented.

Visit the link below for an article that will help you prevent splayed legs when using a hagen vision box 

How to Use a Hagen Vision Plastic Net Box Safely

*


----------

